# Museums



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We love visiting Technology, Military, and Railway museums .and in 2012 whilst our holiday will start in Denmark we intend visting the Peenamunde Rocket museum and the Rügen Railway & Technology Museum along the Baltic coast. We'll be also be taking in Lubeck, Bremerhaven, Cuxhaven

Can anyone recommend any musems that we should include in the route.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

if Bremerhaven is on your route anyway, then you should not miss the German Maritime Museum (_Deutsches Schifffahrtsmuseum_) and the museum _U-Boot "Wilhelm Bauer"_.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Lubeck _ almond paste ( marzipan) museum

http://www.marzipanland.de/eng.html

Cuxhaven fisher museum

http://www.fischereimuseum-cuxhaven.de/

Nordholz ( slightly south of Cuxhaven ) a must !!!
the aeronautical museum , interesting aircraft / helicopters

http://www.aeronauticum.de/

my regards
Jan


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

You could consider visiting U995 at Laboe:

http://www.warmuseums.nl/gal/061gal.htm

If you do visit, then just over the road is the Ehrenmal Tower, a small museum dedicated to sailors of all nationalities lost through maritime warfare:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laboe_Naval_Memorial


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, these are just what I was looking for having a mechanical background I love the technical type museums and my wife is a fanatical steam railway buff. I think we'll also be looking for spot to sit back and watch the ship heading into Hamburg and the Keil canal

Here are some museums from across Germany that we have enjoyed and recommend

http://www.panzermuseum-munster.de/?page_id=7

http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/en

http://www.autostadt.de/en/

http://www.bmw-welt.com/web_rb/bmw-welt/en/index.html

http://www.dampfnostalgie-deutschla...ches_Eisenbahnmuseum_ChemnitzHilbersdorf.html

http://www.eisenbahnmuseum-bochum.de/museum/informations-in-english/index.php

One of my favourite railways is the Wuppertal Monorail and is a thoroughly enjoyable experience.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Just another thought, if you are an engineer who likes trains.........and we are all children at heart......  ........

You might like to think about the amazing model train layout at Hamburg:
http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/

It's address is:-
Kehrwieder 4, 20457 Hamburg Co-Ords: 53.543814 9.989383

There is a stellplatz only 1000m away at:-
Hamburg (Carl Paulmann) Co-Ords: 53.545072 10.003684


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Zozzer said:


> ... and my wife is a fanatical steam railway buff.


Then she will most probably like this one here: Museumseisenbahn Bruchhausen-Vilsen The first ever heritage railway in Germany. Not far from Bremen, and very much worth a visit.



Zozzer said:


> I think we'll also be looking for spot to sit back and watch the ship heading into Hamburg and the Keil canal


I am quite sure you will like this Stellplatz. Admittedly a bit noisy, but the ships will enter and exit the canal locks right in front of your nose.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Gerhard, the Museumseisenbahn Bruchhausen-Vilsen is just the type of place we go for. What's more is that there is a stelplatz within walking distance down the street. I've also found an automotive museum a few kilomteres away at Assendorf which will be visited.

http://www.museum-asendorf.de/Seiten/Kontakt---Anfahrt_7.html

As for watching the ships from the stellplatz at Kiel, we had already pencilled the location into the route, but would have loved a location at the Hamburg end of the canal so we could also watched the ships heading down the river.

Not sure what is about barges and ships, it's so relaxing watching them going upand down the Rhine & Mosel. Before we take the ferry home we are going to spend a couple of days at the Hook of Holland watching and photographing ships entering and leaving port.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again!



Zozzer said:


> As for watching the ships from the stellplatz at Kiel, we had already pencilled the location into the route, but would have loved a location at the Hamburg end of the canal so we could also watched the ships heading down the river.


That is a bit difficult: The "Hamburg" end of the Kiel Ship Canal is situated at Brunsbüttel, about 80 kilometres north of Hamburg. The Elbe river at this place is already several kilometres wide, so you will see the ships on the river only from a relatively large distance. If the weather allows, that is. Brunsbüttel has a Stellplatz, too, but not within viewing distance to either canal or river.

Upstream from Brunsbüttel, towards Hamburg, there are several stellplatz on the river banks on both sides, many of them offering a river view. And also along the canals a few have sprung up.



Zozzer said:


> Not sure what is about barges and ships, it's so relaxing watching them going upand down the Rhine & Mosel.


Yeah, I know ... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

